# How many people do you give Christmas gifts to?



## Ronni (Dec 21, 2019)

That is, if you give at all, and I know that some don't.  

I have a long list of gift recipients.  Outside of my immediate family of 5 kids, their significant others, and 10 grands, there's also Ron, his two girls and their significant others and two grandkids, and then a list of friends that I've been exchanging gifts with for many years.  

The total runs to around 40 people.  Some of them don't get purchased gifts.  They will get a tin of baked goods, usually some combination of my fudge, chocolate chip or peppermint chip cookies, lemon loaf or cranberry nut loaf.  The couples will get a gift for their home which means I can guy one gift for two people.  

The grands get more than one gift each, as do my kids and Ron.  

Christmas is my favorite time of the year!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

*I give to my Son and Daughter and their spouses.My 2 grandsons and their 2  girl friends ,My 9yr old granddaughter and 2 of her close friends that call me Gram. Of course my husband and my sisters 2 grandchildren and her new great grandson.And there are about 3 or 4 old friends of my friends.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2019)

To steal a page from the old MasterCard advertising campaign: 

Gifts for our 3 kids and their spouses, plus two grandchildren: $600 plus
Cost for throwing four holiday parties, cookie baking, pizza making, and cookie shipping to 20 friends & relatives, plus hosting Christmas Eve & Christmas Day: $750 plus

Enjoying the blessings of another fabulous Christmas with family and friends: Priceless Plus!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

Having a large family, we do various games/gift cards at the family gathering..


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2019)

None...nobody....nada

but

My lady makes up for that

.I wouldn't know about her expenditures, but I'm her shipping agent


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> None...nobody....nada
> 
> but
> 
> ...


That would not fly in my neighborhood!!!!


----------



## Pecos (Dec 21, 2019)

My two children and their spouses, the two grandchildren, and flowers to the mother-in-law.
Home made cookies to some of our local friends.
and checks to people who provide good services to us.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 21, 2019)

My man and my girls come first. My man gets a few nice gifts and our two dogs and cat get a stocking full of toys and treats. They even got Christmas sweaters. ( which one will like , one will hate  ) lol Our cat found the gift shopping bag so has two of her toys already which she loves.

Going to see my mom and am making gingerbreads today and decorating them tomorrow. Besides these favourite treats I have some personal gifts for her.

Get this: I made arrangements this year for all us adult kids to get together at the same gorgeous Mandarin restaurant were we at last year and they all agreed they’d love to go. I’ll make enough cookies for everyone who comes. Usually I add some personal gifts I’ve either made for them or purchased but nothing expensive as that would make them feel bad and defeat the purpose.

Then I make gingerbreads and cookies for my neighbours and usually my husband asks me to make gingerbreads for his entire crew but he’s now in an office position so  is getting showered with gifts. He purchased some gifts for some very lovely co-workers whom I  like. They are nice ladies and treat him well which is really nice 

There are a couple of friends I usually sent things to and that’s it. The gifts aren’t expensive. The postage to send them cost more than the gifts themselves so I’m glad to be able to give them away this year. I’m learning to become more sociable lately. The reason being that I want to constantly work on making happy memories to people who matter to me since things can change in an instant and then it’s too late.

My greatest gift  this year is to my mom though. On Monday I am playing my saxophone for her and the rest of the nursing home. I’m going the sing carols with them and then sing a special song I’m dedicating to her from Adele called “Make you feel my love.” ❤ I’m going to add a sax solo in the middle. It’s a heart tugging kind of song. I’m hoping I can get my husband to record it so perhaps I could upload it if I go to McDonald’s to use the wifi. 

Note: Cookies are individually wrapped and presented in a new cookie tin from the $ store accompanied with a card from the $ store.


----------



## Leann (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't exchange gifts with the adults in my family. We focus on the children, all eleven of them! And they are between the ages of 2 and 10. I get multiple gifts for each of the kids and have great fun doing it then wrapping them.

I also give Christmas tips to my hairdresser, the trash men, the dog sitter, the dog groomer and the mailman. And I donate to several charities who have been dear to my heart for a long time.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

To my immediate family. Two Sons and Wives and my three grandchildren 19 15 and 9. This takes much thought at Christmas but I do it with love.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 21, 2019)

Three children but no grandchildren, 1 partner and a couple of friends.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 21, 2019)

My immediate family (husband, kids, in-law and his mom and dad) and my best friend.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

I wrapped up the last of my gifts today and now in situ under the tree in pretty Christmas bags. I am not a keen wrapper-upper and use cellotape for adhesion and its pesky imo.


----------



## toffee (Dec 21, 2019)

gran kids -my sons --wifes --- and hubby if he's been good


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2019)

We give gifts to my two kids,my two grand kids, my son in law, a cousin and his wife,brother in law and sister in law and their dog. We don't have a big family anymore. 
I have baked goodies for all also. 
The hubby and I haven't exchanged in years. I will pick up a box or two of Cella chocolate covered cherries if I can find them in dark chocolate which he loves, but only that brand. We buy what we want when we want.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 21, 2019)

No adults unless I see something I think a person would absolutely love. And that has nothing to do with Xmas, it can just as well be a BD or anniversary or "Have a good day" kind of thing when a person is feeling down.

Little kids get the traditional "red envelope" with $5. No more than that allowed or their mom makes them put it in their savings account.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 21, 2019)

I/  we buy a gift for each other hubs always buys me a very nice card as well
I’m getting money as I want to buy a good quality leather hand bag after Christmas when all the sales are on ...yep I’d rather buy on sale .

I buy for my two youngest children who are 45 & 47 and live in the same state as us ,the others are interstate they get $50 gift cards that can be spent on goodies at several major shops or food supermarkets
Only have three GC all girls ranging from 14 to 25 they always get Priceline gift card which they spend stocking up on cosmetics / shower/ personal  items of their choice ..I don’t bake much as most of my family are not sweet tooth's they don’t like sweet stuff .


----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2019)

Here’s one of my first gifts to my mom. These are soft chewy gluten free gingerbreads. My moms favourite. They are huge cookies and are going into this cute heart ❤ shaped box along with some quality street chocolates. ( more of her favourites )


I’ve  got all my music together and will be going solo. My husbands come down with a wicked cold so he will be staying home and ‘yes’ he really is sick.  That’s ok. He can look after the girls so I don’t have to worry about them. I’ve got my route all figured out and am really looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2019)

Even though times are tight I felt I just had to get my 3 brothers gifts for Christmas this year.  They have been good to me and I appreciate them and want to show it.  I got them a foot massager and candles.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Here’s one of my first gifts to my mom. These are soft chewy gluten free gingerbreads. My moms favourite. They are huge cookies and are going into this cute heart ❤ shaped box along with some quality street chocolates. ( more of her favourites )
> View attachment 85489
> 
> I’ve  got all my music together and will be going solo. My husbands come down with a wicked cold so he will be staying home and ‘yes’ he really is sick.  That’s ok. He can look after the girls so I don’t have to worry about them. I’ve got my route all figured out and am really looking forward to seeing her.
> View attachment 85490


Knowing from these threads, the history of how dreadfully your parents treated you from childhood forward, your gifts to your mother will surely be most generous I'll hear of this holiday season.  Godspeed my friend.  May your kindnesses lighten your heart and hers.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 23, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Knowing from these threads, the history of how dreadfully your parents treated you from childhood forward, your gifts to your mother will surely be most generous I'll hear of this holiday season.  Godspeed my friend.  May your kindnesses lighten your heart and hers.


Awwww StarSong my friend,
I got the biggest surprise today. I got there only to discover my dad was there in my moms room when I got  there so after chewing him out I gave my mom ‘her’ cookies, her gifts, her special coffee and told them I was going to play saxophone and that I hoped they’d come out to listen. They helped my mom come out and once they were settled I started.

I told them that I wasn’t a professional and was only here due to my parents being there. After playing my first song, they clapped after every song and asked a lot of questions. I encouraged them to sing which they did and could hear my dad above everyone else. I could tell he was really enjoying it.

After I sang the Adele song, they all looked at me like I’d just taken off all my clothes or something.
I’m an emotional person so when I sing there is no denying that it’s sung straight from the heart and I think that particular song was just too raw for them to handle. lol

Then I played some more carols, some Beatles and some big band music. They loved it.

Unfortunately I didn’t record the song. I forgot. There was so much going on at the time.
I dedicated Somewhere Over The Rainbow to my dad and after I finished preforming he came hobbling over with his walker, weeping. He was bawling and said he couldn’t have been more proud. He told me it all sounded so beautiful.
In fact, afterwards I had quite a few people thank me personally. To be honest it was a bit too much attention. Just before leaving I sat on the floor talking with my parents and one man who’d been flirting with me the entire time started pulling on my pony tails. I have two long braids in one pony tail and I think he wanted to check to see if they were real. Ouch! It hurt.  I let him know they were real. It wasn’t fake hair attached to my head. 

Anyway it was a big hit. A brought the house down and they asked me when I’m coming back again so it looks like I will be preforming once a month there.

I gave my mom a nice Christmas fleece throw blanket and a Christmas dog which she brought with her to the dining room where I played. She wouldn’t share her cookies with my dad which I thought was priceless . Before I left I gave my dad the gluten free cookies I had in my car that I hadn’t eaten. He looked so pleased.

Yep Starsong. They are lucky to have me. ❤LOL
I wish I took some pictures while I was there but I got so busy that I forgot.

I’ll take some next time.
Here are her cookies all wrapped up.

Here’s the Adele song I sang. It was too much for them. Lol I’m too pumped still. On cloud nine. 
Thanks starsong.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 23, 2019)

10 humans n 5 dogs


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2019)

I only know one person with whom I'm in the gift exchange zone.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry for hijacking your thread Ronni but you know me. lol
I’m on a caffeine high. A large coffee and too much chocolate. I’m bouncing off the walls here.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2019)

@Keesha, It sounds like you experienced a true Christmas miracle while creating one for your parents and many residents at the nursing home.  Sharing your talent with others is such a wonderful gift.  Bless you for that.  
♥


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Awwww StarSong my friend,
> I got the biggest surprise today. I got there only to discover my dad was there in my moms room when I got  there so after chewing him out I gave my mom ‘her’ cookies, her gifts, her special coffee and told them I was going to play saxophone and that I hoped they’d come out to listen. They helped my mom come out and once they were settled I started.
> 
> I told them that I wasn’t a professional and was only here due to my parents being there. After playing my first song, they clapped after every song and asked a lot of questions. I encouraged them to sing which they did and could hear my dad above everyone else. I could tell he was really enjoying it.
> ...


Well done, Keesha; well done!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> The hubby and I haven't exchanged in years. I will pick up a box or two of Cella chocolate covered cherries if I can find them in dark chocolate which he loves, but only that brand


OHHHH, YEAAAHHH
Good man
dark chocolate ones are the best


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

StarSong said:


> @Keesha, It sounds like you experienced a true Christmas miracle while creating one for your parents and many residents at the nursing home.  Sharing your talent with others is such a wonderful gift.  Bless you for that.
> ♥


You know Starsong, the real miracle is that since I’ve been caring for my parents, it’s forced me to grow up. Before this happened I was living a very sheltered life making plenty of excuses why I couldn’t do certain things. I didn’t realize how much I was playing victim.

Because my parents needed me, I put their interests ahead of my own and in doing so was able to do things I couldn’t do for myself due to fear. Somehow I was able to push through my fears and do things I could never do before. It was my husband that kept pointing out the fact that because I was expecting more of myself, I was doing more.

Another huge lesson I learned is that my parents already had mental disorders, then they got old and senile. They can’t change this any more than they can change their height.  This happens to a lot of people and the professionals that care for these people are used to this type of thing. My situation isn’t all that unusual at the current moment. Lots of people are going through the same thing. It’s all part of getting old. 

Yes a miracle happened that I could actually get over my own self importance to help my folks. Essentially I matured enough to make a huge difference to their lives when they really needed it.In doing so my own self worth has improved tenfold. I’m proud of moving past my ego self to do something greater than I ever imagined. My love is worthy and sincere which means I am also ❤


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2019)

@Keesha, the kindnesses we extend to others truly do come back to bless us in at least equal measure. 

Well done, my friend!


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't actually buy gifts as all my children live abroad and the postage is horrendous. I give money instead.


----------

